# Very thin patches of hair going bald :(



## kjs_buns (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi, 

My 3 year old male albino rabbit has been having some serious hair loss problems. A few months ago he starting losing a lot of fur at the bottom of his back about the size of your hand on each side. When i first got him as a baby, he had some bald patches, we were told that this was because he was stressed as he had been bullied by the other rabbits and it had caused fur loss. Fair enough. So we wasn't too worried when it happened again, though there was no real cause for him to be stressed that we could see.

After about 2 weeks his fur started to grow back thicker and looked nice and healthy again, but now its all falling out in big clumps again, and this time it's not appearing to grow back. I have checked his skin and there are no mites or flea's etc, the skin is not flaky or crusty, and looks a lovely healthy pink colour. He is an indoor rabbit living on his own so it isn't over grooming. He isnt particularly overweight, just about the right size i would say...

Any suggestions? :confused1:

kjs_buns


----------



## penny2607 (Aug 31, 2008)

It is becoming warmer at the moment, perhaps he's just malting. My rabbit used to go pretty much bald on her back end because of how fast she lost her winter/summer fur.

If its not malting then another cause could be a lack of something in his diet. If your sure its not malting then I would try adding vitamins to his drink/food and see how you go, alternatively a trip to the vets may be better.

Hope that helps


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

i havent a clue what would cause this but id sugest speaking to a vet to find the real cause.
hope he is ok x


----------

